# Schnurspulmaschine



## c0re (18. Mai 2005)

Hi ihr Boardies,
kann mir einer sagen wo ich eine schnurspulmaschine herbekomme??
ich hab zwar schon im i.net gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden.
auch im blinker konnte ich nichts finden.
es kann ne neue oder ne gebrauchte sein, das spielt keine rolle.
über informationen wär ich sehr dankbar.

mfg.Tim


----------



## Aali-Barba (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schnurspulmaschine*

So als Laie würde ich mir sowas aus folgenden Dingen bauen:

Ein Holzbrett, einen kleinen günstigen Schleifbock aus dem Baumarkt (oder ein ähnliches Gerät), einen Fußschalter mit Potentiometer, einen Lagerbock mit Bremse für die Schnurspule, einen zweiten Lagerbock als zweiter Lagerpunkt für die Spule. Einen Kumpel, der Dreher ist.

Ich vermute mal, dann bekommt man das ganze für rund 50 Euronen zusammen gebastelt.


----------



## Augustiner (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schnurspulmaschine*

Schau mal hier:

http://www.hiki.at/HIKIWebshop/default.asp?WMFN=1782&WMFT=O für 32 Euronen

oder hier

http://www.raubfisch.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Route&page=http://s8213917.shoplite.de/shopdata/0010_KATALOG2005/0110_Angelschn=FCre/produktuebersicht.shopscript

https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=48979


----------



## Karstein (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schnurspulmaschine*

Hi Tim,

da gibt´s vier Varianten von Berkley - eine günstigste

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod...InfoId=6156&PassPrevious=Products&PassLevel=1

eine etwas teuerere

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod...InfoId=6535&PassPrevious=Products&PassLevel=1

eine noch was teuerere

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod...tInfoId=745&PassPrevious=Products&PassLevel=1

und eine elektrische Spulstation - ebenfalls von Berkley - mit Fußpedal und allem Schnickschnack, ganz teuer und hauptsächlich für Angelshops (liegt meines Wissens um die 400-500 €).

Hoffe geholfen zu haben mit Gruß

Karsten


----------



## C.K. (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schnurspulmaschine*

Es gibt eine bei Askari, für ca 50 Euro. Die soll nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## c0re (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schnurspulmaschine*

danke mal an alle die so fleisig links gepostet haben  ich werd mir glaub so ne elektrische bauen .
dann bin ich erstens bei schlechtem wetter beschäftigt und hab meinen spaß dabei 
mfg.Tim


----------



## heinzrch (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schnurspulmaschine*

Tip:

ne kleine Drehbank von ebay (unimat z.B.) - im Dreibackenfutter läßt sich jede  Spule spannen und du kannst nebenbei noch perfekt Posen drehen bzw. besser drechseln.
Gibts ab ca. 150€


----------

